# recommend a good coupler lock



## crgmark (Nov 23, 2012)

I attempted to get one of those Reese yellow inverted U shaped coupler locks and the coupler is too wide for the locking U shaped bar 

the lift lever seems to be about an inch across and also too wide for a regular coupler lock

this is on a 06 Wells Cargo if that matters.....not looking for fort knox, just something that will work

thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

This is some high end chit...

not sure if it's what you are looking for....

http://www.diversi-tech.net/Security Page.htm


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

You should find something here;

http://www.etrailer.com/Locks

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

crgmark said:


> I attempted to get one of those Reese yellow inverted U shaped coupler locks and the coupler is too wide for the locking U shaped bar
> 
> the lift lever seems to be about an inch across and also too wide for a regular coupler lock
> 
> ...



Are you sure you coupler is not a 2 5/16 , that would account for it being wider. 

I use a Fulton hitch lock , pretty heavy duty .


----------



## crgmark (Nov 23, 2012)

Randy Bush said:


> Are you sure you coupler is not a 2 5/16 , that would account for it being wider.
> I use a Fulton hitch lock , pretty heavy duty .



sorry I thought I stated that in the OP, the coupler is 2 5/16, the yellow Reese lock stated it will work for that size, but in my coupler there is a flat lip around the ball, the one posted from GRIZ looks like it will work , see how it has a bump out on the shackle


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

This is the one I use. Think it's made by trimax.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I use this one. Not sure if it's any better or worse than the alternatives. The only thing I don't like about the hoop types is they are easy to cut off with a cordless grinder.

http://www.masterlock.com/products/product_details/379ATPY

I use this on the latch. Won't stop someone, but may slow them down. I only park it in front of the house anyway.

http://www.masterlock.com/products/product_details/605DAT


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> I use this one. Not sure if it's any better or worse than the alternatives. The only thing I don't like about the hoop types is they are easy to cut off with a cordless grinder.
> 
> http://www.masterlock.com/products/product_details/379ATPY
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to how tuff these locks are when being attacked with a angle grinder. I have a spare one the same as above. I will go cut it and see how long it takes to cut it off.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Well that didn't last long. That was a new blade and unknown charge in battery. I bet I could have cut it even faster if I left it on the coupler and held grinder with both hands.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Double post


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

griz said:


> This is some high end chit...
> 
> not sure if it's what you are looking for....
> 
> http://www.diversi-tech.net/Security%20Page.htm


That one looks pretty sweet. I'm using the yellow Reese lock I get from Lowes and a 1/4" pin lock on the latch. My trailer has a 2" Atwood type coupler (http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Coupler/Atwood/80071.html).


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Think im gonna look for a lock without that top bar. i know none of them are 100% cut proof but 1 min to cut though hardend steal that thick is crazy. Would rather have something that takes 5 mins. Gonna look now at new locks.

This is the one. Thats got to be at least a 10min job getting that out.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anyone have one of these?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

AirdrieHandyman said:


> Does anyone have one of these?


I don't have that one but I have one very similar. It always goes on when trailer is left on site. It would take a lot to get it of the trailer. The one I have is very well designed.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm curious as to how tuff these locks are when being attacked with a angle grinder. I have a spare one the same as above. I will go cut it and see how long it takes to cut it off.


That lock would work fine and never be harmed if you posted a sign stating grinder free zone!


----------



## 18withtools (Jan 13, 2013)

I use a lock by trimax. It goes on every night and whenever Ime away. I guess in the end thoe if someone wants my tools there gonna get them one way or another. I pray that never happens thoe.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Boat...cks/_/N-1100656&WTz_l=DirectLoad;cat104642280


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish trailer manufacturers would offer a detachable tongue like some boat manufacturers do. It can swing away when parked to make extra room, or completely removed for security. A bolt pattern specific to a manufacturer prevents anyone from having one to match you trailer.

Seems like a no brainer.

A few times on ling term site I have put the trailer on blocks and removed the wheels, made plywood blanks to cover the axles so it didnt look ghetto. Helps prevent sun damage to tires as well. Again.... long term.


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

One of the Pace models does/did offer a detachable tongue. 

This lock is the only one I found that would fit it as well as most others.

It is made of 1/4 steel and weighs 8lbs.



















Lyle


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lyle Clark said:


> One of the Pace models does/did offer a detachable tongue.
> 
> This lock is the only one I found that would fit it as well as most others.
> 
> ...


That's things asking to be cut with a grinder :laughing:

Im gonna steer clear of any that have parts that scream cut me here


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I guess that is where I differ from you in that I see 1/4" steel harder to get through than the 1/8th" you're going to buy. 
Problem is, with a side grinder, they can get into any lock out there. Locks are theft deterrents, nothing more. You just hope that the trailer next to you has a weaker lock than yours. And unless you lock your safety chains tight together, they can drag your trailer down the road without even messing with the tongue lock.

Lyle


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lyle Clark said:


> I guess that is where I differ from you in that I see 1/4" steel harder to get through than the 1/8th" you're going to buy.
> Problem is, with a side grinder, they can get into any lock out there. Locks are theft deterrents, nothing more. You just hope that the trailer next to you has a weaker lock than yours. And unless you lock your safety chains tight together, they can drag your trailer down the road without even messing with the tongue lock.
> 
> Lyle


I would cut the square tube on that lock you would only have to cut half way through it then pry it open. I want something they look at and go sod that lets find a easier one to take. I also fit my wheel lock and have GPS activated on it at all times so even if they did take it I know where the tools are. In the UK a lot of the good locks were rated for the time it took to get them off. Some were less than a min like that one in mine and sme were over 20mins. I would rather have a 20mn one than a 1min one.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

elementbldrs said:


> I wish trailer manufacturers would offer a detachable tongue like some boat manufacturers do. It can swing away when parked to make extra room, or completely removed for security. A bolt pattern specific to a manufacturer prevents anyone from having one to match you trailer.
> 
> Seems like a no brainer.
> 
> A few times on ling term site I have put the trailer on blocks and removed the wheels, made plywood blanks to cover the axles so it didnt look ghetto. Helps prevent sun damage to tires as well. Again.... long term.


I have an equipment trailer that sits for months at a time in an unsecured lot. I installed one of these channel couplers. I can unbolt the coupler in seconds and install a padlock through the center hole. Then some one can't just bolt a new coupler on.

Cole


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I would cut the square tube on that lock you would only have to cut half way through it then pry it open. I want something they look at and go sod that lets find a easier one to take. I also fit my wheel lock and have GPS activated on it at all times so even if they did take it I know where the tools are. In the UK a lot of the good locks were rated for the time it took to get them off. Some were less than a min like that one in mine and sme were over 20mins. I would rather have a 20mn one than a 1min one.


I agree if it was tube, but that is a 1" solid steel shaft.


Lyle


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lyle Clark said:


> I agree if it was tube, but that is a 1" solid steel shaft.
> 
> 
> Lyle


Took me about 1min to cut that half inch hardend steel shackle on that lock in my vid in the last page. That 1" shaft would take no more than 2 mins. Better than one min but still very easy to get into. That's also using a cordless 18v grinder. Use one of them 36v models and I bet it will be through in about 30 seconds or less. I couldn't believe they cut so easy.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Mine is a cast or molded one the that fits around the flange edge. Pretty much would have to destory the lock and hitch with a hammer to get it off.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> Mine is a cast or molded one the that fits around the flange edge. Pretty much would have to destory the lock and hitch with a hammer to get it off.


It's not the ones with the lock underneath that pushes into the ball socket to secure it is it. I bought one that was cast that secured like that and every key for all the ones in the store were the same key.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> It's not the ones with the lock underneath that pushes into the ball socket to secure it is it. I bought one that was cast that secured like that and every key for all the ones in the store were the same key.


Yes that is the way mine is . That is a kicker they are keyed that way. 
if I am in an area that I don't trust I just pull the trailer home at night. I live in the country so pretty safe there.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Randy Bush said:


> Yes that is the way mine is . That is a kicker they are keyed that way.
> if I am in an area that I don't trust I just pull the trailer home at night. I live in the country so pretty safe there.


I don't know why they do this. A least have 20 different key types lol. The same thing happend with my puck locks from lowe's. The whole tray they had were keyed the same. I had mine re keyed.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Lyle Clark said:


> And unless you lock your safety chains tight together, they can drag your trailer down the road without even messing with the tongue lock.
> 
> Lyle


Thanks Lyle. 

I guess I never really thought about the chains being used. Personally, I don't think I'd want to trust my 20' to chains, but I guess if you're intent on stealing something, you don't really much care what happens to it!

I have a security alarm system on it with a number of elements incorporated as well as a tongue lock. 

I guess sometimes it's the simple things that catch us off guard!

Now you've got me thinking about how I can incorporate locking the chains in such a way that it also secures the jack handle.......


----------



## crgmark (Nov 23, 2012)

svronthmve said:


> Thanks Lyle.
> 
> I guess I never really thought about the chains being used. Personally, I don't think I'd want to trust my 20' to chains, but I guess if you're intent on stealing something, you don't really much care what happens to it!
> 
> ...


the crooks take a triple ball trailer hitch and weld a steel pin about an inch in diam and 2 inches long to the 4th flat or unused side and then rig the chains tight enough that will get the trailer down the road , the pin is enough to hook the underside of the coupler .......thats why some sort of under coupler protection is necessary.
BC, thanks for posting that vid and taking the time to destroy that lock, I think the bigger ones will be over kill for me, I live in the stick and grinding that lock off would give me plenty of time to shoot first...lol......if I had to leave it somewhere what worries me is that someone would just cut a 2 foot by 2 foot hole in the side and crawl in, but your all correct nothing is secure


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

This is what I use on my tool trailer. I only have a simple padlock for my heavier trailers with cast/forged couplers


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I've always felt that a lock just keeps the honest, honest. If a thief wants your stuff, they're gonna take it.

I put a couple of different style Master tongue locks on to cover the ball opening and lock down the latch lever.

And then pray I'm not the next victim on some dhead's list.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

True anyone will get what they want regardless of your effort. Had a good friend get hit on commercial jobsite. Best the can tell the backed u-haul up to shipping container, taped off seal, torched in and cleaned it out. Unlimited timeframe. bigtime loss.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

elementbldrs said:


> True anyone will get what they want regardless of your effort. Had a good friend get hit on commercial jobsite. Best the can tell the backed u-haul up to shipping container, taped off seal, torched in and cleaned it out. Unlimited timeframe. bigtime loss.


That would have been good situation for GPS on the tools.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

True... yet i had an equipment trailer stolen once in Cali, i reported it and the fuzz said judging by time frames it was allready in Mexico...... no chance of recovery. I doubt gps would helped. Sad.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

elementbldrs said:


> True... yet i had an equipment trailer stolen once in Cali, i reported it and the fuzz said judging by time frames it was allready in Mexico...... no chance of recovery. I doubt gps would helped. Sad.


Mine tells me as soon as it moves a 1/16th of an inch. It will bring up on a map where it is and text me the exact position by street address. I would be on them before they new what was going on armed to the teeth :laughing:


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

It was personally at our shop. I guess we coulda seen an OJ white suv scenario on the freewahly.... but the coppers dont care that much!


----------



## crgmark (Nov 23, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Mine tells me as soon as it moves a 1/16th of an inch. It will bring up on a map where it is and text me the exact position by street address. I would be on them before they new what was going on armed to the teeth :laughing:


care to elaborate with manuf and model number and approx cost ??


----------



## Lyle Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Mine tells me as soon as it moves a 1/16th of an inch. It will bring up on a map where it is and text me the exact position by street address. I would be on them before they new what was going on armed to the teeth :laughing:


I would also be interested in which GPS you are using as well as which tongue lock you are going to use since you have pretty much picked apart all the others. 

I say that out of respect, because if the lock is that good, I will want to sell it.


Lyle


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lyle Clark said:


> I would also be interested in which GPS you are using as well as which tongue lock you are going to use since you have pretty much picked apart all the others.
> 
> I say that out of respect, because if the lock is that good, I will want to sell it.
> 
> ...


I'm using the dewalt mobile lock GPS. It's not made by them as far as know it's just branded by them. Costs $19.99 a month and works really well. Very small nit with almost 2-3 months battery life currently. 

The tounge lock I'm gonna try next is that one I linked to on the previous pages. After cutting mine of in no time at all and it was meant to be one of the better locks I'm not going with anything that has a bar that locks it. Way to easy to cut off. Flat plate steel is a lot harder to cut off than tube bar type.

This is the one I'm gonna try next.


----------

